# I've got a big problem



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

So, I think my gf might be cheating on me. I've seen the usual signs - if the phone rings and I answer, the caller hangs up, she freaks out when I pick up her cell phone or sit at her computer, and she's always going out with friends who are always "just people from work, you don't know them."

seems she's avoiding my company in favour of others as well.

She's been coming in super late and she always walks up the drive, even though she says she's taken a cab home. i can't usually see through the window to where the cars pull in, so it's hard to tell.

The other day i decided to stay up late and try and get a glimpse of who ever drops her off. I hid behind the big 40gal beside our bay windows, allowing me to get a better view of the drive while remaining out of eyesight.

It was at that moment that i noticed a significant leak at the bottom of my tank. Is this something I can repair myself or should I bring it to a proffessional?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Haha... like the ending! You sir, are a true sufferer of MTS. Which might be the source of your problems. 

You should ask if her new boytoy knows anything about Tanks, and if not if he can get you a discount on aquarium equipment.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If not maybe you can hook her up with somebody at Big Als or somewhere


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

ditch the girl, fix the tank. Your fish love you.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> If not maybe you can hook her up with somebody at Big Als or somewhere


now that's not a bad idea at all..lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Now Now ....dont jump to any conclusions and dont accuse .
I dont know what your boundries are for eachother so cant really make a judgment .
Maybe ask yourself WHY 
Might be time to make changes in your relationship so you both want to spend time together instead of with other people .


being a woman if your gone from having sex to not having sex THERE IS A PROBLEM.
And probably all your falt   

My philosophy is if your not married your FREE GAME ................cant really call it cheating .

Typically if you think they are cheating THEY ARE ........thats your Q to go have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too!!!!!!!!!

bad break but there is life after


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

P.S 
How old are you ?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm guessing 26.

You can fix it yourself. You just have to resilicone it. It may however be worth it just to get a new one, as it's a bit of trouble to resilicone a tank. Oh, and you'll need a tank to hold the contents of the current one.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Now Now ....dont jump to any conclusions and dont accuse .
> I dont know what your boundries are for eachother so cant really make a judgment .
> Maybe ask yourself WHY
> Might be time to make changes in your relationship so you both want to spend time together instead of with other people .
> ...


the OP was a joke. not a particularly good one, but rest assured a joke none the less. thanks for the love though


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> P.S
> How old are you ?


i am and have forever been. i have no beginning and no end.

i'm 24.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We're the same age


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm old  I'm 33 in two months.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ah, youth, the cause of - and solution to - all of life's problems.

or is that beer?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That's beer, methinks.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG i feel old now .......I have kids older then you 2 lol
 good thing fat preserves


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> OMG i feel old now .......I have kids older then you 2 lol
> good thing fat preserves


are they good looking?


----------



## fins-n-felines (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL! Reading and laughing...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Heres my girls 


I dont post my older girl she dont like it .


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just have fish and birds.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh What kind of birds????
Heres mine i love her to death !!!!
Chili


----------

